# Mink or Weasel



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

That would be a mink.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep....mink,I believe weasels turn white during the winter, so if that's a recent pic it's a mink.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a mink with a white throat patch.good chance it has a nest somewhere close and is looking for some rodents.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Noop that's Bigfoot


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Chupacabra sighting!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats a mink and from the size of of it it's most likely a male. 
A large percentage of weasels in Ohio don't turn white during the winter as they do farther north.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a mink to me. Me as well as some of my neighbors that have small landscape ponds have had troule with mink getting our fish and we live right in the City Of Medina.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Skippy said:


> :Banane40::Banane40::Banane40:
> A large percentage of weasels in Ohio don't turn white during the winter as they do farther north.


 I'm with you on the color change, but the ODNR site saids they turn white in winter.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My pet Mink


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My pet mink(found in road dead and stuffed!) They are normally nocturnal and VERY widely(and commonly) distributed outside metro-more urban- areas of Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Edit: Whoops, I read it wrong. Regardless, that's a mink.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(WOW, sorry for the BIG picture! My first attempt and apparently photobucket
resized the original for me automatically?? You should see the rest of deer head 
above the mink though!!)


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw one on my way to work last week, almost ran over him!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Definitely a Mink


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

nice mink in the trapping pic. i snared a few last year too.


----------

